

Spark Core: Wi-Fi for Everything (Arduino Compatible) - zsupalla
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/sparkdevices/spark-core-wi-fi-for-everything-arduino-compatible

======
stephengillie
Oh cool, someone else has made the project on which I was working...

Edit: they made it way cooler than I ever dreamed of making mine.

------
mik3y
It's understated on the kickstarter, but it looks like this is a vehicle for a
new cloud development environment:

 _You can program your new software in our web development environment or in
your favorite text editor, and with a single click, Spark Flash delivers
updated firmware to your project over the web._

~~~
stephengillie
Hopefully it'll mark the shift away from USB and PCs as the main development
connection and platform, and towards wifi and tablets.

Yes, reprogram your coffee maker while your car drives you to work.

~~~
marssaxman
I hope that you are joking, but I can't tell these days.

------
graeham
Pretty awesome! Arduino + BT4.0 next, please!

This could (or would have in my case) been very handy for prototyping
wearables. BT4.0 is better for battery usage and phone connectivity in
production-ready wearables though.

~~~
postscapes1
RFDuino also just got funded: <http://www.rfduino.com/>

------
bichiliad
This is very similar to the ElectricImp project: <http://www.electricimp.com>

------
tocomment
What's new about this? Just that you don't have to buy an arduino and wifi
separately?

~~~
csmatt
It also looks like it will be well-integrated and I think that's where the
real value is.

~~~
stephengillie
There's an incredible amount of value in "well-integrated". I wasted weeks
trying to get an Arduino to have enough control over an Xbee to get it to even
see wifi networks. And Xbees were designed to work over existing wifi
frequencies...

------
StavrosK
That's brilliant. Is there any way to get a wifi module like this on the
Raspberry Pi? All the ones I've found require external power (i.e. a USB
hub)...

~~~
mmastrac
I recommend this one:

[http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=105&c...](http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=105&cp_id=10501&cs_id=1050108&p_id=8072&seq=1&format=2)

It worked with zero extra setup on my Pi. Plugged directly into Pi - no hub.

~~~
StavrosK
I'll give it a shot, thanks! It's possible that my USB adapter doesn't supply
enough power, though, so I'll try a bigger one first.

------
digitalWestie
glad to see more arduino compatible wifi alternatives getting out there

------
decktech
I'm holding out for WiMAX.

